# I'm dating someone steadily now



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

So I've spent 3 weeks with this cute woman 2½ years older than me, and while it's safe to say we have little in common (A challenge I've never liked) it would be a lie to say we don't hit it off great and have great chemistry. I like her, and she likes me, like, A LOT. Enough to warrant a "when will I see you again?" within 5 minutes of departing. Apparently I'm just that sweet and trustworthy.


She's rather a nutcase, in relation to the "norm". Maniodepressive, some very specific anxiety, and to top it off, she's been molested as a child and thus have some trouble being intimate with anybody and have a nasty habit of being guarded. Such a nice combo to compliment my seated trust issues. 






Now this all sounds rather repelling, but on the flip side, she's actually the sweetest person ever and far from boring. In fact she's a challenge that just might be worth it, and the least I'll get out of is a lot of social practice, which is great in and of itself. 



Last night, we went on first "official" date, although to be honest, we've already been on three. It was a trip to the Circus, and I had prepared a nice picnic afterwards, with hand pickled fruits and berries and chocolates, + I arranged a fun drawing contest (she's an awsome artist: to boost her selfesteem) and it was all a big succes until the mosquitos started swarming us. So we went for a long walk instead, shared some hugs and held hands a bit (something that crosses her boundaries, so is a huge deal)


Next time we'll meet, it's going to be over some movies on netflix. She's not afraid to admit she wants to snuggle up to me. It'll be a good practice for both of us, and I'm honestly a bit excited how well this is going. Going to enjoy it while it lasts :clap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats bro, happy for you.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

BeingofFlesh said:


> Going to enjoy it while it lasts :clap


Glad to hear man! Sounds like you have a casual approach to this, and I think this is how everyone should approach a new relationship. Hope everything works out for you. :hs


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Nice, hope for the best of the relationship.


----------



## StarvedCat (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm so happy because of you I'm gonna have problems sleeping tonight.


----------



## Guitarman100 (Jul 3, 2015)

People like you give me motivation to try


----------



## DNO103 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's great to hear! Best of wishes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

That's so great that you found someone nice to date :boogie Best of luck for you two


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm envious


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats! Sounds like a relationship that will take some work and effort on both parts, but the things you work harder for are the things you appreciate the most.

Best of luck to you


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Id be more anxious about the snuggling part. But she sounds great good luck .


----------

